# Bekwaam zijn x kunnen



## Alisson Pereira

In mijn woordenboek staat ''bekwaam zijn'' zoals ''to be able to''. Dus ik begrijp dat ik beide kan gebruiken op dezelfde zin. Maar ik weet graag, kan ''Bekwaam zijn'' hetzelfde zoals ''kunnen''?

Bv: ik ben het bekwaam doen. (Ik ben bekwaam om het te doen) / Ik kan het doen.

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## eno2

Bv: ik ben het bekwaam doen. 
Het is bekwaan zijn 
en niet bekwaam doen. 

Ik ben bekwaam het te doen. Ik ben in staat dat te doen.. Ik heb de nodige kwaliteiten om dat te doen.  
'Ik kan dat doen 'is zeer algemeen  en geeft dus dus niet zulke specifieke informatie.  Het is dus niet hetzelfde. 
---

<In mijn woordenboek staat ''bekwaam zijn'' zoals *aangegeven als*  ''to be able to''. Dus ik begrijp dat ik beide kan gebruiken op *in *dezelfde zin  * betekenis.* Maar ik weet graag  kan    of '' bekwaam zijn'' hetzelfde  *kan *zijn *    betekenen   *zoals   als ' 'kunnen''? >

Je hele vraag zou herverwoord (anders verwoord) moeten worden.
Ik zou graag weten of  ik weet graag


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dat is de beste manier om te leren, hoor. dank je.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Ik zou graag weten of  ik weet graag


Of 
Ik wil graag weten of


----------



## Leritu

''Bekwaam zijn'' is quite formal and uncommon in daily speech in the Netherlands. ''Kunnen'' and ''in staat zijn'' are more common.


----------



## eno2

Yes. In de tweede betekenis is het daarentegen zeer gewoon. In the second meaning however it's very common speech. 
Van Dale Gratis woordenboek



> Betekenis 'bekwaam'
> 1be·kwaam (bijvoeglijk naamwoord; vergrotende trap: bekwamer, overtreffende trap:bekwaamst)
> 1in staat tot
> 2geschikt, kundig: een bekwaam politicus



1 In staat tot


eno2 said:


> Ik ben bekwaam het te doen. Ik ben in staat dat te doen..



2 Als politicus is hij (zeer) bekwaam


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ik studeerde dat een beetje, dan zal ik een paar zinnen proberen.

1) Als zij een auto had, zou zij daar snel bekwaam naartoe gaan zijn.

2) Hij is bekwaam om een auto te rijden.

3) Wij zijn bekwaam om vier talen te spreken.

4) Mijn zus van vier jaar is bekwaam om tot honderd te tellen in het Engels.

5) ik ben vandaag niet bekwaam het te doen, misschien morgen.


----------



## Leritu

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik studeerde dat een beetje, dan zal ik een paar zinnen proberen.
> 
> 1) Als zij een auto had, zou zij daar snel bekwaam naartoe gaan zijn.
> 
> 2) Hij is bekwaam om een auto te rijden.
> 
> 3) Wij zijn bekwaam om vier talen te spreken.
> 
> 4) Mijn zus van vier jaar is bekwaam om tot honderd te tellen in het Engels.
> 
> 5) ik ben vandaag niet bekwaam het te doen, misschien morgen.



Bekwaam zijn is about having a certain skill, so 1) and 5) are incorrect.

The other three: I have never heard anyone use 'bekwaam' in sentences like that. I'm not sure if the sentences are incorrect or not, they just sound strange to me. When you speak about a specific skill and you want to tell someone is talented, you can say (for example): 'Hij is erg bekwaam in topografie.' Other than that, the word just isn't common in the Netherlands.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, maar wat als ik ''bekwaam zijn'' aan ''kunnen'' of ''in staat'' verander, zouden de zinnen juist zijn?


----------



## Leritu

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ok, maar wat als ik ''bekwaam zijn'' aan ''kunnen'' of ''in staat'' verander, zouden de zinnen juist zijn?



Zin 1 zou moeten zijn: ''Als zij een auto had, zou zij daar snel naar toe kunnen gaan.'' of ''Als zij een auto had, zou ze in staat zijn om daar snel naar toe te gaan.''

De rest is juist.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Leritu said:


> 'Hij is erg bekwaam in topografie



Bedoel je ''Ik ben erg bekwaam in gitaar/voetbal spelen''?


----------



## eno2

We don't say  this that way.  The use of 'bekwaam zijn' in normal speech is  limited and you have to have the feel when you can use it and when not.



> 1) Als zij een auto had, zou zij daar snel bekwaam naartoe gaan zijn    Ik begrijp zelfs niet goed wat je precies  wil zeggen
> 
> 2) Hij is bekwaam om  *MET* een auto te rijden. Zegt men gewoonlijk ook niet zo.  Tenzij bijvoorbeeld om uit te drukken dat iemand, niettegenstaande bepaalde beperkingen,  bekwaam is om met een auto te rijden. Niettegenstaande zijn spierziekte is hij is bekwaam om een auto te besturen.





Leritu said:


> The other three: I have never heard anyone use 'bekwaam' in sentences like that. I'm not sure if the sentences are incorrect or not, they just sound strange to me.


To me 3,4,5 are 'formally' correct, but that could be Belgian Dutch,

Anyway, 3 sounds better as:    Wij kunnen vier talen spreken
Wij zijn in staat vier talen te spreken.

4 en 5  too. That's my idea....



Alisson Pereira said:


> Ok, maar wat als ik ''bekwaam zijn'' aan ''kunnen'' of ''in staat'' verander, zouden de zinnen juist zijn?


Met  'kunnen' kunnen alle vijf.  Het meest gewone. 
Met 'in staat' kunnen ze ook, formeler en soms met andere connotatie.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

*Ik begrijp zelfs niet goed wat je precies bedoelt*.
If I had a car, I would be able to get there faster.

Actually, I looking for more words to place ''kunnen'' in the same sense.



Leritu said:


> Bekwaam zijn is about having a certain skill.



I understand I can say things like.

''Ik ben erg bekwaam in gitaar/voetbal spelen.
''Zij is erg bekwaam in het zingen''


----------



## eno2

If I had a car, I would be able to get there faster.
zou ik sneller ginder kunnen raken/ zou ik daar sneller naartoe kunnen/ zou ik sneller daarnaartoe kunnen




> ''Ik ben erg bekwaam in gitaar/voetbal spelen.
> ''Zij is erg bekwaam in het zingen''


Klinkt allemaal niet zo best


----------



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> Klinkt allemaal niet zo best


Sorry, I didn't get it. ''All those ones aren't good''/''those sound not good''

I don't know, should I have said?

''Ik ben zo goed om gitaar te spelen/om voetbal te spelen''
''Zij is zo goed om te zingen''


----------



## eno2

[QUOTE="Alisson Pereira, post: 18264829, member: 865356

''Ik ben zo goed om gitaar te spelen/om voetbal te spelen''
''Zij is zo goed om te zingen''
[/QUOTE]
Unintelligible.
Ik speel erg goed gitaar
Ik ben een zeer goed gitaarspeler
Ik speel erg goed voetbal
Ik ben een zeer goed voetballer 
Ze zingt erg goed.
Ze kan erg goed zingen


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson,

Please keep in mind that "bekwaam" has a pretty limited/restricted use in Dutch; this has already been mentioned by some other foreros.

I would never use "bekwaam" in any of the sentences you mentioned. The other foreros have already given you some very good advice for more natural alternatives.

I can give you some examples in which one would use "bekwaam" in a natural way in Dutch:

E.g.:

- Hij is een bekwaam chirurg = he's a (very) skilled surgeon.
- Een "bekwaamheidsbewijs": an official certification for some skill. This is different from a diploma: it's usually some certification someone gets by proving relevant professional experience in doing something.
- Hij is nog bekwaam om een voertuig te besturen: usually said e.g. of older people that were assessed if they were still apt to safely drive a car.
- Hij is bekwaam om alles te verknoeien. He [may]/[is able to] skrew up everything. This is a cynical use and I don't know if this is also used like this in the Netherlands.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, thank you all!


----------



## Leritu

Peterdg said:


> E.g.:
> 
> - Hij is een bekwaam chirurg = he's a (very) skilled surgeon.
> - Een "bekwaamheidsbewijs": an official certification for some skill. This is different from a diploma: it's usually some certification someone gets by proving relevant professional experience in doing something.
> - Hij is nog bekwaam om een voertuig te besturen: usually said e.g. of older people that were assessed if they were still apt to safely drive a car.
> - Hij is bekwaam om alles te verknoeien. He [may]/[is able to] skrew up everything. This is a cynical use and I don't know if this is also used like this in the Netherlands.



These are some great examples. I have never heard a cynical use of bekwaam in the Netherlands, so I guess the last sentence is indeed Flemish Dutch.


----------



## eno2

Zeggen ze dan in Nederland enkel ::
<Hij moet in staat geacht worden tot het plegen van (een) moord >?
Wij zeggen ook <Hij moet bekwaam geacht worden tot het plegen van (een ) moord.>



Peterdg said:


> Hij is nog bekwaam om een voertuig te besturen: usually said e.g. of older people that were assessed if they were still apt to safely drive a car.


Indeed, that confirms what I said earlier => 





eno2 said:


> .....om uit te drukken dat iemand, niettegenstaande bepaalde *beperkingen*, bekwaam is om met een auto te rijden. Niettegenstaande zijn spierziekte is hij is bekwaam om een auto te besturen.


  Age forms such a possible limitation (beperking)


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Maybe, I'm being boring with this, but please Help me!



Alisson Pereira said:


> Actually, I looking for more words to place ''kunnen'' in the same sense


 So, I found some examples on this site bekwaam zijn - definitie - Nederlands.

> Er moeten procedures zijn om te garanderen dat het personeel adequaat functioneert en bekwaam is om zijn taken uit te voeren.

> Het snellere dan bekwaam te zijn..?Even snel als bekwaam is Zijnd samen. en zij blijven te redden Kert u ' s morgens terug.

> De piloot lijkt bekwaam, maar ik zie z'n handen trillen



Leritu said:


> Bekwaam zijn is about having a certain skill



> Ik ben heel bekwaam om te rijden
*In this example, just work on it? Or Can say? ''Zij is heel bekwaam om te zingen''.*

My point is, with those examples I really understand  ''bekwaam zijn'' has a little bit the same meaning as ''kunnen'' (to be able to, to be capable).


----------



## eno2

Many of the cited glosbe 'bekwaam' examples  are old biblical language use.  Somebody should cite DVD on 'bekwaam zijn'




Alisson Pereira said:


> > Er moeten procedures zijn om te garanderen dat het personeel adequaat functioneert en bekwaam is om zijn taken uit te voeren.


 



> > Het snellere dan bekwaam te zijn..?Even snel als bekwaam is Zijnd samen. en zij blijven te redden Kert u ' s morgens terug.


  Unreadable. 



> De piloot lijkt bekwaam, maar ik zie z'n handen trillen


 




Alisson Pereira said:


> * Or Can say? ''Zij is heel bekwaam om te zingen''.*



Meaning she has a great talent for singing : For the umpteenth time no.
  Ik heb het al tig keer gezegd .

About a singer who had to cancel an concert last weak because of voice problems and is able to sing again tomorrow, in Flanders we could say " Ze is bekwaam om te zingen morgen".  Which is more specific than saying 'Ze kan morgen zingen', because  the use of 'bekwaam' suggests a (previous) limitation. Leritu would have to confirm or deny that's also said that way in the Netherlands.

In Flanders we could also say: zij is heel wel bekwaam om op tafel te springen en te zingen.
Meaning: we achten haar heel wel in staat  om op tafel te springen en te zingen.
-----

Trump is bekwaam de hele wereld op zijn kop te zetten en naar de verdommenis te leiden.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, ok, Thank you again. ''Ik ben niet bekwaam dat te begrijpen".


----------



## eno2

''Ik ben niet bekwaam dat te begrijpen".  

Well done.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Maar ik moet dat woord meer studeren. Volgens me is dat moeilijk.


----------



## eno2

Tip.: 

Use 'kunnen'. Use 'in staat zijn' 

Meanings of 'competent or 'qualified' could be expressed with 'bekwaam'

Daarvoor moet je niet erg bekwaam zijn<= =><you don't have to be very competent for that>


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Bedankt voor je tip.


----------

